# Infernal Revolution Server Durotan sucht.....



## Pisaklon (21. März 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen!

Hier die wichtigsten Informationen zu den Infernal Revolution.

Fakten:

      - Gildenmembers: 58+ Accounts, 93+ Chars, davon 12+ 70er


      - Partnergilde STAMM DER HELDEN (34+ Accounts, davon 25+ 70er)



Ziele:

      - Spass am Spiel!!!!


      - Zusammenspiel und Hilfsbereitsschaft mit Augenmerk auf den Engame-Content allerdings ohne grössere Zwänge



Status:

      - Burning Crusade erkunden


      - Alle 70er 5er Grp Instanzen


      - Leveln von Main und Twinks


      - In Karazahn die ersten beide Bosse gelegt mit Partnergilde




Wantz:

      - Magier


      - Priester


      - Schurken


      - Druiden


      - Paladine



Am 28.01.2007 wurde diese Gilde ins Leben gerufen, um eine Gruppe Spieler aus der alten Gilde "Infernal Raiders" zu vereinen, die gerne weiter zusammen spielen und WOW erkunden möchten.

Hauptsächlich ist die Gilde nach 16.00 Uhr bis ca 2 Uhr morgens und an den Wochenenden "aktiv". Klar haben wir auch sehr aktive Member, die man von morgens bis Abends on sieht. Also ist immer jemand da, der einem helfen kann.

Von unserer Gilde erwarten wir, dass man in allen Lvl's miteinander etwas unternehmen kann. Allerdings braucht es da halt auch innerhalb einer Gilde etwas Aktivität und Planung der Members, da einem auch ne Gruppe nicht immer von alleine zufliegt.

Zudem erwarten wir fairen und anständigen Umgang mit den Membern innerhalb und auch ausserhalb der Gilde. Der Spass und die "Faxxen" dürfen natürlich auch nicht zu kurz kommen!

Bei Interesse meldet euch in diesem thraed oder über eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum:
Forum Infernal Revolution

Gruß Pisaklon


----------

